# Denver voted today to effectively decriminalize psilocybin (magic mushrooms)



## Xzi (May 9, 2019)

First city in the US to do so, of course.

https://www.denverpost.com/2019/05/08/denver-psychedelic-magic-mushroom/



> After closing an early vote deficit Tuesday night and early Wednesday, final unofficial results posted late in the afternoon showed a reversal of fortune — with Initiative 301 set to pass narrowly with 50.6 percent of the vote. The total stands at 89,320 votes in favor and 87,341 against, a margin of 1,979.
> 
> The Denver Elections Division will continue accepting military and overseas ballots, but typically those numbers are small. Results will be certified May 16.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 9, 2019)

Wow. Not sure if they're dangerous or not as I haven't done research but this is crazy.


----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2019)

dpad_5678 said:


> Wow. Not sure if they're dangerous or not as I haven't done research but this is crazy.


Overdosing is definitely possible, but on average I'd say shrooms are less dangerous than alcohol or tobacco, and probably the least harmful recreational drug out there other than marijuana.


----------



## dpad_5678 (May 9, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Overdosing is definitely possible, but on average I'd say shrooms are less dangerous than alcohol or tobacco, and probably the least harmful recreational drug out there other than marijuana.


Well, remember the same people that are against legalization of marijuana get drunk four days a week to celebrate their own religion, when alcohol is known to have absolutely devastating effects on the human body.


----------



## Hanafuda (May 9, 2019)

As long as they don't take it on the roads, I don't see why it's anybody else's business (including the government).


----------



## IncredulousP (May 9, 2019)

Wow, this is amazing. Progress at last.


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 9, 2019)

Might see full legalization of everything in my lifetime. Not sure why psychedelics are schedule 1 to begin with. Most are non-toxic and generally non-addicting.


----------



## DinohScene (May 9, 2019)

Heh, Nixon's hard work is dwindeling.
Can't stop people from doing it, might as well legalize and keep an eye on it.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 9, 2019)

Subtle Demise said:


> Not sure why psychedelics are schedule 1 to begin with.


My opinion is that's that way because Big Guv'mint doesn't benefit from free thinkers and doers (they can't even profit from them unlike legally sold and therefore taxed drugs); especially to flip off the 60s "revolution"/counterculture, which was relatively big on it
Then (also) since the cold war was full on, most every western country imitated the USA (and nowadays it's other police states which are restricting individual freedom, chiefly the UK in 2015)

Of course, the USA failed to learn from their own prohibition precedent of the 20s (and the history of the Italian mafia), which demonstrated how the black market is formed exactly when the legal avenues are missing, illegal, or uncompetitive
(and antipiracy "efforts" the world over continue to do so!)


----------

